# Ayuda con oracle

## AntI-Her0

Buenas, estoy intentando instalar oracle BBDD 11g r2 en mi gentoo, pero cuando ejecuto el script de instalacion me da el siguiente error:

$ Iniciando Oracle Universal Installer...

Comprobando el espacio temporal: debe ser mayor que 120 MB.   Real 65032 MB    Correcto

Comprobando el espacio de intercambio: debe ser mayor que 150 MB.   Real 8102 MB    Correcto

Comprobando el monitor: debe estar configurado para mostrar al menos 256 colores.    Real 16777216    Correcto

Preparando para iniciar Oracle Universal Installer desde /tmp/OraInstall2013-02-16_09-42-15PM. Espere...

Se ha especificado una ruta de acceso de origen no válida '../stage/Components/oracle.jdk/1.5.0.17.0/1/DataFiles' para la descompresión. Fallo del comando de descompresión. Compruebe oraparam.ini y especifique una ruta de acceso de origen válida.

: No existe el fichero o el directorio

he revisado ese fichero pero no se que es lo que tengo que poner en esa linea:

BOOTSTRAP_COMPS="oracle.swd.oui:11.2.0.1.0,oracle.swd.oui.core:11.2.0.1.0,oracle.jdk:1.5.0.17.0"

alguna idea? gracias de antemano

----------

## Theasker

Yo instalé la versión express hace unos meses sin problemas. Si te falla la instalación borra todos los ficheros que te ha creado sobre todo en /etc/ y /opt/ e inténtalo de nuevo. 

Supongo que lo estarás instalando desde un .rpm no?

Ya contarás

----------

